# Best 40k Deal You've Ever Got Off Ebay?



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I know an awful lot of people who build their entire armies from Units they purchase second hand on Ebay, so essentially I was just wondering?

*What is the best deal on Warhammer 40k model/models you've got on Ebay or some other form of second hand sale? Or have you never bought second hand models?

*I've actually been really bad, and only ever bought brand new box sets off of a mixture of GW and Wayland games, but as I've become interested in a few other systems apart from 40k, I am now learning to keep my eyes open for excellent deals on Amazon in order to be kinder to my wallet.

So like I said, share your second hand savings with the rest of us, or like me, do you just buy things officially?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I nabbed my Storm Raven for 60 bucks after taxes and shipping off eBay. Ripping good deal as far as I'm concerned, considering they're just over 100 now at the store.


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh the list goes on...

16x4 termagants for £12 each (PP/Tax Inc) ((£12 for a 4 sprues of Termagants with four models per sprue))
Hive Tyrant for £12 ((PP/Tax Inc)
Tyrant guard for £4 (PP/Tax Inc)

A few other bits and pieces, got myself a trygon and more hive guard for a quarter of the retail price and a venomthrope for a 1/3 of its original price. I buy strictly unpainted plastic and painted/unpainted metal because of it being easy to strip. 

I love Ebay!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Captain Tycho, 10 modern tactical marines with one head and two arms missing along with 10 earlier edition marines (2nd I think) for £3 with £2 postage. Twas awesome


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I managed to get 3 leman russ tanks(2 demolishers) and three chimeras all from the same seller in various states of completion for around $20 each. Considering russes go for over 80 and chimeras are 55 that is an outstanding deal.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I got a 3000 point Nid army for 120 bucks...about 40 gene stealers, 70 gaunts, 2 Hive Tyrants, 9 warriors, 3 zoats and 6 biovores

Turned around and sold it 2 years later for 600


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

It was a "Bag" of metal space marine "leaders". All of them metal.

It included but was not limited to:

x4 Space Marine Captains
x2 Sanguinary Priests
x1 Apothecary
x6 Various Veteran Sergeants
x1 2nd Edition Chaplain 

And a whole lot more.

Some of them were missing an arm here and there (One had his powersword cut off from the wrist). But I'm going to be using them to start a Salamanders army once I've Stopped my CSM addiction.

Total Cost: £7.50 with P&P.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Not from eBay, but secondhand:

1x Warboss [metal]
1x Weirdboy [metal]
7x Nobs [metal]
1x Nob w/ Waaagh banner [metal]
1x Nob w/ Waaagh banner, direct only [metal]
1x Nob [plastic]
3x Burna Boyz w/ burnas [metal]
2x Gorkamorka Prospectors [metal]
1x Gorkamorka Mekboy [metal]
1x Gorkamorka Mad Dok [metal]
2x Mekboy [3rd. ed., metal]
2x Mad Dok [3rd. ed., metal]
5x Kommandos [3rd. ed., metal]
5x Killa Kans [metal]
15x Lootas NoS
1x Deff Dread [NiB, metal]
4x Trukks [2 NoS, 2 NiB]
30x Boyz NoS w/ Nob sprue 
and the Ork half of the AoBR set on sprue

along with the following bitz:
Killa Kans shoota & burna bitz
9x WHFB Black Orc heads bitz
'Ard Boy (shoulder pads and iron gobs) bitz
12x sprues w/ heads, torsos, arms, & shootas

All for US$275 at one go--guy was getting rid of his army. Near as I can figure, at brand-new GW prices (for the units that still exist), this was about $650. 

At the rate I paint and build, I'll be done in time for 7th ed. :laugh:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Come to think of it i sold my entire nid army to a friend for $250. 
That consisted of
hive tyrant with 2 guards
4 carnifex
3 biovores
12warriors
3 lictors
6 raveners(i think)
24 gaunts
16 genestealers
broodlord
12 hormagaunts
6 ravener bases
spore mines
They were just collecting dust.


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Two IG 3 Model Heavy weapons teams for £10. 6 models, when 3 are usually around £20


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

A 1500 point, completely painted and superbly modeled (for the time) Khornate army, including about 12 Berzerkers, 5 Plague Marines, 10 CSM's (4 with special/heavy weapons), Kharn, Abaddon, 6 Bloodletters, a Demon-possessed Predator, and a Rhino, with the 3rd ed. Codex (the first one, that is) all for about 100 dollars.


----------



## DaiKaiju (Aug 8, 2012)

Rogue Trader Bloodthirster for $14 after shipping and currency conversion.
It's going to need a good long strip though


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

About 5 years ago i bought a job lot from ebay for £120, it consisted of 6 armies, empire,brets,orcs and goblins and lizardmen,space marines and Orks, all painted to a decent standard but sadly dumped in to shoe boxes and mixed up dont know the points but they looked close to a full 2000 army each, all the army books and rule sets , loads of white dwarf, paints ,brushes,tools etc, most use able some not and stacks of lord of the rings stuff which i didnt even go through as i knew nothing about the system,but had books and magazines and loads of models.
Plus the best bit was a unassembled un painted Ork bomber from forgeworld.
Sold most of it on ebay a few weeks later and made a killing,kept the books and magazines mainly due to the weight and for referance material for painting and modeling.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

The following I picked up not from eBay but from some random guy in Games Workshop Manchester in March 2012 for £80.


1 x Eldar Revenant Titan c/w Sonic Lances (this was in a terrible state, it took ages to get table worthy)
8 x Farseers
20 x Warlocks
1 x Autarch
1 x Autarch on Jetbike
Prince Yriel
Eldrad
Avatar
Fuegan
Jain Zar
Karandras
Maugan-Ra
Asurmen 
10 x Howling Banshees inc. Exarch
6 x Striking Scorpions inc. Exarch
10 x Fire Dragons inc. Exarch
7 x Harlequins
31 x Guardians
16 x Storm Guardians
30 x Dire Avengers inc. 2 x Exarch
8 x Guardian Jetbikes inc. 2 x Shuriken Cannon
10 x Rangers
10 x Warp Spiders inc. 2 x Exarch
4 x Vypers
6 x Swooping Hawks inc. Exarch
6 x Shining Spears inc. Exarch
1 x Wraithlord
8 x Dark Reapers inc. Exarch
5 x Shadow Weavers
5 x D-Cannon
5 x Vibro Cannon
2 x Falcons
1 x Wave Serpent


I've still got the Storm Guardians, the Swooping Hawks, a few normal Guardians, two Warp Spiders and two Vibro Cannons to Paint.


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

Complete magcrage box set a marine command squad, termi Libby, death leaper, starter paint set, a dozen hormagaunts and loads of spare bits all in pretty good nick for £7 Inc postage, and three old school nid warriors with twin swords and spare death spitters for £4 Inc postage. For my son I managed to get him 50ish blood angels mostly made from death company parts all for £20, so there are some of the highlights. You can get good deals if you look out. (tip: search for misspelled stuff ie war watcher or damon etc).


----------



## Helion Rain (Jul 8, 2012)

My Bargins on ebay were a space marine Land Raider brand spanking new in box with the wrapper still on for £27 including postage!
Brand new box of Space Marine vets for £13.75 inc postage.
I agree with madden check for misspelled stuff bargin!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Many of my Leman Russ' and Battlewagons were bought as 'still on sprue' seperate bits from various bits sellers on eBay. 

I managed to get 5 Leman Russ' and 4 Battlewagons for less than £20 each.

My Chimera's and Looted Wagons too in fact, all came in bits for less than half their RRP.

Alice


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

I've made it a little side project of mine to find models in good-ish condition off ebay, strip/pin/jb weld them and finally paint them to resell for a profit. This last year I've made probably close to 800$ doing this, which funds the hobby. Good example of this was a trygon I got got recently that was just....dry brushed silver (dubbed 'music video trygon' or 'mc trygon') for 15$ on ebay. I stripped and repainted it, went for 85.

Can't think of any huge bargains I've gotten that hold a candle to some of the robberies in this thread.....I suppose I bought some 2nd hand thousand sons (4 boxes worth) and a rhino for 50$ from a kid that quit. My god were they in horrible shape. I had to break most of them to reposition them....which any of you who have worked with part plastic part metal kits know it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Special Edition Emperor's Champion. £4.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Falcon and a fire prism. £14.
My Avatar - originally bought it to strip and re-paint - then when I got it I realised I could never be as good as the paint job it had when I got it. £7


----------



## johnmassive (Oct 20, 2010)

Walked into a toy shop last month and saw a sign on the shelf saying 50% of marked GW products. (Spoke to the shop owner about why so cheap and he said he had enough of dealing with such an aggressive company).

Got myself BNIBs @ £75


Chaos Lord
Chaos Term
Chaos Term
Chaos Space Marines
Chaos Attack Squad
Chaos Attack Squad
Attack Bike


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

We have a consignment case at our lfgs and I managed to get around 1,500pt of Sisters for around $125.

With this I got:
3 Rhinos with SoB doors
2 Exorcists
around 40 bolter sisters
and around 15-20 special weapons sisters
and the Saint herself.


----------



## ARMYguy (Feb 8, 2012)

shaantitus said:


> I managed to get 3 leman russ tanks(2 demolishers) and three chimeras all from the same seller in various states of completion for around $20 each. Considering russes go for over 80 and chimeras are 55 that is an outstanding deal.


Wow where do you live? Its about 50 $ here in the US for a tank. If they cost 80 $ here i would never play this game...


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I got 2 falcons and 2 serpents for 25 bucks each.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

200+ old school Dark Eldar Warriors and Wyches (mixed) for about $70. Plenty of splinter cannons, but not much else in the way of special guns.

Unfortunately, this was before Dark Eldar were viable on foot, so I lost interest and sold them. If I got the same deal today, I'd keep them.

Still, made quite a profit by selling them in small lots of 10-20.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Regarding eBay
"You can get good deals if you look out. (tip: search for misspelled stuff ie war watcher or damon etc)."

Now, whilst that may be sound advice, Madden, I cannot for the life of me bring myself to watch a cheap Eldar Fire sPirm until it's finished...


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

4 chimeras for £40, considering they would have been £80 i was very pleased


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

300 in paints for 32 bucks, an eldar bonesinger for 25, 3 nib landspeeders at 60percent off a baneblade for 20. Entire empire army including books for 75, 8000 points of eldar for 300 including a large bfg fleet.


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

5 pewter Grey Knight Terminators for 8 euros, PAGK Blister with two in it for 3 euro... and that's about it. =/


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

10 pariahs (2 with broken warscythes), 3 wraiths and 2 tomb spyders, £30 with free postage


----------



## Dermon Caffran (Jul 20, 2010)

Got 2 LRBT £20 for both, can't complain.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

got the Blood Angels battle force for £20


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

ARMYguy said:


> Wow where do you live? Its about 50 $ here in the US for a tank. If they cost 80 $ here i would never play this game...


Australia. Land of the GW Rectal Pineapple.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

shaantitus said:


> Australia. Land of the GW Rectal Pineapple.


Ha...lovin' that "Little Nicky" reference there mate:laugh:

keeping OT....I can't think of a single thing I've bought off Ebay, although my sons have bought truckloads.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The two best deals I've gotten . . . one was from eBay another from a local antiques store.

Ebay: The pewter 40K daemon prince + 25 plastic bloodletters = $25.00 US

Antiques mart: All I wanted was the case but I ended up with: A 3 layer miniatures case, chaos warriors chariot, a few assorted chaos warriors, assorted plastic (marauders, zombies, skeletons, necrons), pewter lord of nurgle on steed, 4 nurgling blisters, 12 man pewter wight unit, vampire bats, a few wolves . . . $30.00 US. =)


----------



## ARMYguy (Feb 8, 2012)

shaantitus said:


> Australia. Land of the GW Rectal Pineapple.


Holy cow... guess that's why people that live there complain about graphics cards and other pc hardware also costing way more. yeah id be loving the ebay if i lived there :grin:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

ARMYguy said:


> Holy cow... guess that's why people that live there complain about graphics cards and other pc hardware also costing way more. yeah id be loving the ebay if i lived there :grin:


It's pretty rare these days that I buy anything locally.


----------



## BozlyLittle (Jul 3, 2011)

1 eldar battle force unopened
1 chaos battle force unopened
1 necron battle force unopened
1 ork battle force unopened
2 boxes of dark angel veterans
a round 4 thousand points in space marine models
around 50 boyz
a couple wave serpents a fire prism and around 40 guardians
3 trukks 
a box of possesed open
a monlyth 
and a ton of sprues 

20 bucks. Guy got it from a friend who died. Had no Idea the value.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Defiler
Chaos Dread (converted from Imperial)
12 Berserkers
5 Raptors

$47.50 NZD (About 24 pounds)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

For me it would have to be my Predator. Assembled, un-primed beige plastic goodness :biggrin:

That was last year, it's still sat on my paintdesk in the same condition..... :blush:


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldn't have my Mordian Iron Guard army if not for eBay...

I got my first 2 squads, a command squad, and 6 heavy weapons for about $96 Canadian. Not a bad deal at all, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Well not really Ebay, but the Dutch subsite has provided me with

Razorback
5 CC Terminators
4 old citadel ruins
8 sets of trees

for 20€ so that´s not too shabby in my opinion.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I just love to buy bitzboxes on ebay with subsites. 

My best deal was a box containing three phoenix lords, 5 swooping hawks, 4 dire avangers, a guardian, 2 guardian jetbikes and 20 kabalite warriors and a lot of random bitz. After sorting out and selling stuff I didn't want to keep it all had cost me 15£. 
Price from GW would have ended above 80£.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I think I just got it! For £5 a set of loota and burna guns and an epic pile of bits  awesoooome


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

All prices includes postage

Limited Edition Dark Vengeance Starter Set for $95.00 AuD (Britain)
100 x Chaos Cultists for $80.00 AuD (Singapore)
Bretonnian Army Book for 8.50 British Pounds (Britian)
Current Chaos Codex for 20.00 British Pounds (Britian)
Chaos Tide of Spawn 2009 (inc 1 x 10 man Chaos Tactical Squad & 10 x Spawn) for $70.00 AuD (GW Hornsby).


----------

